

Is Atheism Irrational? - lbr
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/09/is-atheism-irrational/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

======
Falling3
Super disappointed in Plantiga - especially that nonsense about the moon. No
one believed the moon existed _because_ people acted crazy.

------
ChuckFrank
Atheism is not like even-star-ism. I call straw man.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
agreed. even and odd are exhaustive descriptions of the count of something.
whereas atheism is the one belief different from the innumerable number of god
beliefs.

its not atheism vs christianity. its atheism as a belief among the near
infinite number of past, present, and lets not forget future god belief
systems.

our descendents will argue about atheism vs some christianity prime as well.

also this is where Plantinga is coming from:

>A.P.: I should make clear first that I don’t think arguments are needed for
rational belief in God.

You don't need to be convinced god is real. You just "know" it.

This is why TDD is good. I may feel my program is correct. After all, I spent
so much time writing it and it solves this problem I have. But evidence is
required to roll it out into production.

------
adrianlmm
Some atheis are more irrational than fundamental christians.

~~~
Falling3
Well sure. But you're answering a different question.

~~~
adrianlmm
It becomes irrational when they try to explain that the bigbang came from the
nothing, they really put a bad name on science when they try to convince
people of that.

